# Brauche Hilfe zu Dialer 090090001243



## Anonymous (25 Januar 2005)

Hi,

bin heute auf dieses Forum gestoßen und hoffe, ihr könnt mit bei meinem Problem helfen.

Meine Eltern haben im Internet bei Google nach Bildern für einen selbstgemachten Gutschein gesucht.  Dabei sind sie auch auf eine Seite gestoßen, auf der sie zur OK-Eingabe aufgefordert wurden. Einmal haben sie das gemacht, alle weitern "OK's" haben sie nicht eingegeben, sondern haben die Seite sofort verlassen. Dies geschah auf mehreren Seiten, die Dialer-Fenster sollen alle etwa gleich ausgesehen haben. Nun berechnet uns die Telekom EUR 29,95, genau zu der Zeit, wo sie im Internet waren.

Frage: Wenn ich über drei Suchergebnisse auf drei verschiedene Seiten gelange, dann aber zum gleichen Dialer komme (ohne das zu wissen), wird die jeweils einmalige Eingabe von OK als insgesamt drei mal OK gewertet? Sonst kann ich mir nicht erklären, warum der an sich legale Dialer angewählt hat.

Wer weiß hier Rat? In meinen Augen kann das nicht zulässig sein, oder?

Würde mich sehr über Antoworten/Hilfe freuen!

Gruß,

wb


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Januar 2005)

wasserbalken1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Frage: Wenn ich über drei Suchergebnisse auf drei verschiedene Seiten gelange, dann aber zum gleichen Dialer komme (ohne das zu wissen), wird die jeweils einmalige Eingabe von OK als insgesamt drei mal OK gewertet? Sonst kann ich mir nicht erklären, warum der an sich legale Dialer angewählt hat.
> 
> Wer weiß hier Rat? In meinen Augen kann das nicht zulässig sein, oder?



Ohne genaue Kenntnis der Seite(n) und der Dialer ist das kaum zu beantworten,
es gibt aber hier zwei Fachleute, die in den letzten Tagen mal wieder hochinteressante 
Behauptungen zu der Seriosität ihrer  Dialer abgegeben haben, die sind bestimmt in der Lage 
das zu beantworten, da der/die Dialer von Intexus stammen.  Alle Dialer unter 1243 stammen von Intexus (z.Z 4322 Einträge) 
vielleicht beginnt hier da Spiel von neuem bis die Nummer abgeschaltet wird , wie die 1214 
die ebenfalls alle aus diesem Hause stammen. Dieser Hirnriss hört erst auf, wenn 
jeder Dialer eine  eigene Nummer besitzt (das kostet natürlich mehr ) der Nummernraum reicht spielend dafür aus 
theoretisch 10 Millionen.  
ansonsten lies dir  das hier als erste Hilfemaßnahmen durch 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4161 

cp


----------



## Reducal (25 Januar 2005)

wasserbalken1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei sind sie auch auf eine Seite gestoßen, auf der sie zur OK-Eingabe aufgefordert wurden. Einmal haben sie das gemacht, alle weitern "OK's" haben sie nicht eingegeben...
> 
> In meinen Augen kann das nicht zulässig, oder?


Eigentlich nicht! Die Fragen sind, was haben Deine Eltern wirklich gemacht bzw. wie funzte die Technologie tatsächlich? Du warst nicht dabei und somit ist alles, was Du dazu schreiben kannst, reine Spekulation.


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Januar 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> und somit ist alles, was Du dazu schreiben kannst, reine Spekulation.


das ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass dies nur mit der Massenalibidialermasche  
(warum ist wohl die 1214 abgeschaltet worden) möglich ist, sonst  wäre klipp und klar an Hand
 der der Einwahlnummer der Dialer  zu identifizieren. Hier ist dem Mißbrauch Tür und Tor geöffnet 

cp


----------



## technofreak (25 Januar 2005)

@wasserbalken 

da du dich anscheinend angemeldet hast, hättest du die Möglichkeit, falls noch vorhanden
den/die Dialer per PN als Anhang  einem der Admins/oder einem der Mods zu schicken
damit das geht , muss allerdings die Endung des/der  Files von*.exe in *.txt geändert werden.
Darüber hinaus wären auch falls noch erinnerlich die URLs von Interesse 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (25 Januar 2005)

Hi, 

erst mal vielen Dank für Eure schnellen Antworten.

Die Erste-Hilfe-Maßnahmen habe ich mir schon durchgelesen und, so weit es ging, auch befolgt.

Leider kann ich die genauen Seiten, auf dennen meine Eltern waren, nicht mehr herausfinden (Einwahl war am 23.12. und daher nicht mehr im IE-Verlauf gespeichert), wohl aber den Namen des Dialerprogramms: 

WINDOWCOLOR[WWR-10002,1].exe 

Hilft das vielleicht weiter? 

@Reducal
Ich kann nur auf das vertrauen, was meine Eltern mir sagen. Wenn mein Vater sagt, er hat nur (jeweils) ein OK eingetippt, war das auch so, nur beweisen kann es halt nicht. Spekulation ist ein harter Ausdruck, aber von mir aus ok.


Gruß,

wb


----------



## wasserbalken (25 Januar 2005)

@technofreak

Den Dialer haben wir noch, die URL's sind leider nicht mehr vorhanden. Welcher Admin/Mod wäre denn bereit, sich den Dialer zuschicken zu lassen?

Vielen Dank,

wb


----------



## technofreak (25 Januar 2005)

Schick ihn mir, wir werden mal sehen, ob sich da was draus ermitteln läßt, die RegTP Datenbank
 gibt da nicht viel her. Die URL(s) wären da schon wichtiger. 

tf


----------



## technofreak (25 Januar 2005)

@wasserbalken

siehe PN

tf


----------



## dvill (25 Januar 2005)

wasserbalken1984 schrieb:
			
		

> (Einwahl war am 23.12. und daher nicht mehr im IE-Verlauf gespeichert)


Was ist noch bei den temporären Dateien (Cache) zu finden?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## wasserbalken (26 Januar 2005)

@dvill

Habe nach allen am 23.12.04 erstellten Dateien gesucht. Da war neben dem Dialer noch ein Cookie von windowcolor (also zum Dialer gehörend) dabei. Das habe ich mir noch nicht angeschaut. Ist da die URL oder sonst eine Info drin? Würden Programme wie Spybot S&D, AdAware was bringen? AntiVir erkennt mittlerweile den Dialer, leider zu spät.

Windows zeigt mir doch auch die Dateien im Cache an, wenn ich nach am 23.12. erstellten Dateien suche, oder?

Gute Idee auf jeden Fall, werde mir das Cookie mal ansehen.

Vielen Dank!

@technofreak

Vielen Dank!


Gruß,

wb


----------



## dvill (26 Januar 2005)

wasserbalken schrieb:
			
		

> Windows zeigt mir doch auch die Dateien im Cache an, wenn ich nach am 23.12. erstellten Dateien suche, oder?


Genau da wäre ich mir nicht sicher, wenn die Einstellungen des Explorers sonst diese Dateien als "Systemdateien" unsichtbar machen.

Sicher ist jedenfalls, im IE über Extras -> Internetoptionen -> Temporäre Internetdateien -> Einstellungen -> Dateien anzeigen... eine Liste aufzurufen und nach letztem Zugriffsdatum zu sortieren.

Dann sollte man den HTML-Müll zum 23.12. finden und kopieren können. Das dann mit einem anderen Explorerfenster in einem Sicherungsverzeichnis einfügen und den HTML-Müll per WordPad ansehen oder z.B. nach "account" volltextsuchen.

Im Normalfall findet sich so etwas.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DialerDieter (26 Januar 2005)

Hmm, windowcolor.com selbst benutzt den normalen Download (also kein ActiveX-Download), da müsste schon etwas mehr getan werden um den Dialer zu laden. Einerseits allerdings muss das nicht immer so gewesen sein, andererseits kann das Bezugsfenster auch woanders als Installversion verlinkt sein. (rausfinden unter Temp. Internetdateien -> Einstellungen -> Objekte anzeigen -> Installations Assistent da?)

1. Zeig dochmal deinen Eltern den Download und die Aktivierung von windowcolor.com aus. Evtl. erinnern sie sich daran, doch die weiteren OK's eingetippt zu haben. Auch der Download selbst bringt ja noch einige weitere Dialoge mit sich, an die sie sich erinnern könnten. (Das soll keine Unterstellung sein, sondern nur in Betracht ziehen, dass man vieleicht mal was vergisst, nobody is perfect, und wer will schon als Niemand gelten...  ).

2. Schick mir mal als PN die konkreten Verbindungsdaten (also Datum, Uhrzeit, Dauer), vieleicht gibt es ja wirklich einen Unterschied zwischen dem Begünstigten des Dialers und der Einwahl, was doch ein ziemlich konkreter Hinweis auf Alibidialer wäre.

3. Wenn der Verdacht der betrügerischen Einwahl wirklich beständig ist, würde ich den Rechner zur Kripo bringen, um nach Hinweisen zu forschen zu lassen. Man muss nur dort konkret klar machen, dass die Einwahl evtl. nicht vom offensichtlich gefundenen Dialer stammen könnte oder dieser manipuliert wurde, da auch einige Kripo-Stellen den Dialer schon kennen und evtl. die Forschung vorschnell abbrechen. 


Gruss vom AlibiDialerSuchDieter bei Intexus


----------



## wasserbalken (26 Januar 2005)

@dvill

Danke! Werde mal nachschauen, ob sich noch was finden läßt. Falls ich was rausbekommne, melde ich mich noch mal.

Gruß,

wb


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Januar 2005)

Die Domain windowcolor.com ist nicht  aktiv, sondern linkt auf eine  
Suchseite.
 Siehe ist obendrein nicht registriert, sondern steht zum Verkauf , siehe Whois
http://www.computerbetrug.de/whois/index.php?p=0|


> WindowColor.com is for sale! $2,688.00



oder sollte windowcolor.exe gemeint sein? Dialer sind in der Regel  *.exe Files....

cp


----------



## DialerDieter (26 Januar 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Die Domain windowcolor.com ist nicht  aktiv ...



Ooops, mein Fehler: www....com natürlich, hatt' ich falsch abgeschrieben...   



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> oder sollte windowcolor.exe gemeint sein? Dialer sind in der Regel  *.exe Files....



Nee, nee, ich rede vom Bezug, Download und Aktivierung vom Ausgangspunkt, also der URL. UCN's* erinnern sich eher wenn sie das selbe nochmal sehen, was sie gemacht haben.

Ich sehe auch grade, dass die Site wechselnde Layouts benutzt, also mal andere durchprobieren (lay1, lay2, etc)


Gruss vom DomainFalschAbschreibDieter

*)  Unerfahrene Computer Nutzer, anderes Wort für DAU, aber ohne jemanden damit zu diffamieren. 

_aus gleich zwei Gründen editiert 
kommerzielle URL  und aktiv
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#13
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#14 
solche Infos nur per PN 
modaction  _


----------



## wasserbalken (26 Januar 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> oder sollte windowcolor.exe gemeint sein? Dialer sind in der Regel  *.exe Files....
> 
> cp




@Captain Picard

Gemeint ist: WINDOWCOLOR[WWR-10002,1].exe

Steht weiter oben schon mal, macht nix! Ein Cookie mit windowcolor im Namen ist auch da, das werde ich noch untersuchen.

Gruß,

wb


----------



## technofreak (26 Januar 2005)

der auf der freundlicherweise zur Kenntnis gebrachten URL  angebotene Dialer 
ist nicht der des Users, die Einwahlnummer ist verschieden,  im Registrierungsdatum,
identisch,  aber  Hash und Versionsnummer  verschieden, hat der Anbieter   noch andere Domains,
 auf der er seinen Content mit einem Dialer gleichen Namens anbietet? 

wenn  ja bitte per PN 

tf


----------



## Reducal (26 Januar 2005)

DialerDieter schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Schick mir mal als PN die konkreten Verbindungsdaten (also Datum, Uhrzeit, Dauer), vieleicht gibt es ja wirklich einen Unterschied zwischen dem Begünstigten des Dialers und der Einwahl, was doch ein ziemlich konkreter Hinweis auf Alibidialer wäre.



... heißt das, Du/Ihr räumt ein, dass es möglich ist, die im Originaldialer befindlichen Einwahldaten auf ein fremdes Produkt zu schreiben, dass damit eine abrechenbare Session entsteht?


----------



## wasserbalken (26 Januar 2005)

Hi,

kann jetzt folgendes ergänzen:

Nachem ich das TK-Kabel gezogen habe, habe ich den Dialer mit meinen Eltern gestartet:

1. hat sich die Firewall gemeldet , daß ein Programm Verbindung in Internet will ->zugestimmt
2. dann kommt ein graues OK-Fenster ->OK eingegeben (mein Vater erinnerte sich)
3. An das nächste Fenster, wo auch die Kosten stehen, konnte sich mein Vater auch erinnern. Allerdings auch daran, daß er das sofort geschlossen hat.

Also fehlt das dritte OK, abgerechnet wurde trotzdem. Weiß einer, ob/wo ich bei ZoneAlarm alte Logs finden kann? Da müsste ja ein Eintrag sein.


Gru0,

wb


----------



## Reducal (26 Januar 2005)

wasserbalken schrieb:
			
		

> Also fehlt das dritte OK...


Das wurde gegeben, als der Dialer downgeloaden wurde und da das Programm ja schon auf dem Rechner installiert gewesen ist, wurdet Ihr nun nur noch 2x gefragt.

Fraglich ist nun die Möglichkeit, ob der angewendete Dialer so programmiert war, dass der Abbrechen-Button oder das "X" tatsächlich die Verbindung herstellten. Da meine Frage von zuvor noch unbeantwortet ist, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass die Möglichkeit besteht, dass sowohl der Originaldialer (Alibidialer) auf dem Rechner ist (der den Ihr jetzt getestet habt) als auch ein weiterer - zumindest mal da war - und dieser eigentlich für die Session verantwortlich ist. Dieser weitere Dialer könnte vertauschte oder missbräuchlich veränderte Schaltflächen aufweisen, wird aber aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach längst am Rechner gelöscht sein.


----------



## wasserbalken (26 Januar 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Das wurde gegeben, als der Dialer downgeloaden wurde und da das Programm ja schon auf dem Rechner installiert gewesen ist, wurdet Ihr nun nur noch 2x gefragt.



@Reducal 

1. Downloaden war das erste OK, quasi das auf der Homepage. 
    Firewall bestätigen ist kein OK.
2. Das graue Fenster bestätigen ist das zweite OK.
3. Das nächste Fenster mit der Gebührenanzeige hat mein Vater geschlossen oder abgebrochen.

Also definitiv zwei OK.  Soll ich einen Screenshot vom letzten Fenster machen?

Mit den vertauschten Schaltflächen kann natürlich sein, aber wenn der Dialer gelöscht ist, kann ich das schlecht beweisen, oder? Dann wird Intexus argumentieren, dass der Dialer auf unserem Rechner legal ist.

Gruß,

wb


----------



## dvill (26 Januar 2005)

wasserbalken schrieb:
			
		

> 3. An das nächste Fenster, wo auch die Kosten stehen, konnte sich mein Vater auch erinnern. Allerdings auch daran, daß er das sofort geschlossen hat.


Hat er es vor oder nach der OK-Eingabe geschlossen?

Das ist der springende Punkt, in Verbindung mit bekannten Unzulänglichkeiten einiger Dialer.

Natürlich müsste ein Dialer die Anwahl abbrechen, wenn das Fenster geschlossen wird. Weiter muss jedes Fenster eine Abbrechen-Schaltfläche enthalten, die auch funktioniert.

Es gibt real existierende und heute noch registrierte Dialer, die die Einwahl zum 30 Euro-Blocktarif erst noch durchführen, bevor sie auf das Abbruch-Kommando zeitversetzt reagieren.

Das könnte man im konkreten Fall bei der RegTP prüfen lassen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Reducal (26 Januar 2005)

wasserbalken schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Das nächste Fenster mit der Gebührenanzeige...


Genau das ist doch das mit dem 3. "OK" - mache mal den Screennshot, welches Du meinst.



			
				wasserbalken schrieb:
			
		

> Dann wird Intexus argumentieren, dass der Dialer auf unserem Rechner legal ist.


Nun immerhin interessiert sich Intexus für Deine Dialereinwahl und deshalb würde ich an Deiner Stelle mal die erforderlichen Daten an sie senden. http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=90949#90949


			
				DialerDieter schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Schick mir mal als PN die konkreten Verbindungsdaten (also Datum, Uhrzeit, Dauer), vieleicht gibt es ja wirklich einen Unterschied zwischen dem Begünstigten des Dialers und der Einwahl, was doch ein ziemlich konkreter Hinweis auf Alibidialer wäre.


 ... schaden kann´s mEn nicht! Allerdings wird´s haarsträubend, wenn ausgechnet zur genau gleichen Einwahlzeit das Projekt mehrfach aufgerufen wurde. Dann nämlich ist das wie bei der Lotterie, gelle Dieter?


----------



## dvill (26 Januar 2005)

Der Sinn, einem Dialerprogrammierer seinen eigenen Dialer zu senden, erschließt sich mir nicht. Die sollten schon selbst wissen, welche Dialer sie verbreiten.

Die Prüfung bei der RegTP macht dagegen Sinn. Wenn ein Verbraucher rechtzeitig den Dialer erkennt und das Fenster schließt, um die Anwahl abzubrechen, der Dialer aber unsichtbar weiter wählt, dann werden diesem Verbraucher Rechte nach den Mindestanforderungen genommen.

Das Windows-DFÜ-Netzwerk bricht in jeder Wählphase ohne Zeitverzug die Anwahl ab. Das sind die technischen Möglichkeiten des Betriebssystems.

Einige Dialerprogrammierer haben ihre Dialer entsprechend ausgestattet, andere zeigen eine hübsche Schaltfläche "Abbrechen", die erst zeitverzögert nach erfolgreicher Anwahl die aufgebaute kostenpflichtige Verbindung kappt.

Ein Dialer, der nach dem Abbrechen-Befehl im Anwahlfenster weiter anwählt, sollte meiner Meinung nach der RegTP zur Prüfung übergeben werden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Reducal (27 Januar 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die Prüfung bei der RegTP macht dagegen Sinn.


Das mag schon sein, doch wenn "wasserbalken" nur den
Alibidialer vorlegen kann, weil der Dialer, der die eigentliche Einwahl verursacht hat, nicht gefunden worden ist, dann nutzt auch die Prüfung des "rechtskonformen" Originals nichts.





> .... was doch ein ziemlich konkreter Hinweis auf Alibidialer wäre....


Natürlich ist das alles anders, wenn wb´s Dialer tatsächlich die vermutete, fehlerhafte Einwahlroutine aufweist.

Was mir in dieser Sache etwas aufstößt ist die Tatsache, dass Intexus es seinen Webmastern ermöglicht, eine Einwahl mit einer 09009er Nummer durch einen illegalen Dialer zu generieren, die dann explizit einem verfügbaren, legalen Dialerprojekt Umsätze verschafft. Das auseinander zu klabustern ist mEn. die RegTP nicht in der Lage, vielmehr würden Sanktionen darauf hinauslaufen, dem kompletten Dialerstrang das Wasser abzugraben.
Das gerade dies das Ziel der Überlegung einiger hier ist, hat zwar mein Verständnis aber nicht unbedingt meine Zustimmung. Die Nadelstiche seitens der RegTP sind zwar quantitative Teilerfolge gegen den Missbrauch der Mehrwertnummern mittels Dialer, lösen aber insgesamt nicht das Problem. Demzufolge befürworte ich weiterhin das "Schweizer Modell" und gut is!


----------



## Anonymous (27 Januar 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Der Sinn, einem Dialerprogrammierer seinen eigenen Dialer zu senden, erschließt sich mir nicht. Die sollten schon selbst wissen, welche Dialer sie verbreiten.
> 
> Die Prüfung bei der RegTP macht dagegen Sinn. Wenn ein Verbraucher rechtzeitig den Dialer erkennt und das Fenster schließt, um die Anwahl abzubrechen, der Dialer aber unsichtbar weiter wählt, dann werden diesem Verbraucher Rechte nach den Mindestanforderungen genommen.
> 
> ...



Man sieht, Du hast keine Ahnung vom BS Windows. Wenn ein Vorgang vom BS oder Gerätetreiber übernommen wird und keine Wirkung zeigt, kann sich der "Nutzer" bei MS direkt beschwerden, dem Modemhersteller eine Beschwerdekarte senden oder sich ein anderes BS besorgen.
Ich habe mal eben die Tasks verfolgt: Die Abrechenfunktion macht genau das, was sie soll: sie gibt an das bevorzugte Gerät einen Abrechen-Befehl. Und das sofort. Wenn Dein Modem etwas anderes macht: Weg damit.

Olli von GAT-PC-Wartung


----------



## wasserbalken (27 Januar 2005)

Hi,

kann und muss folgendes berichten:

1.
Mein Vater hat, seiner Aussage zufolge, das dritte und entscheidende Dialer-Fenster (Screenshot klappt nicht, weiß aber def. wie's geht) nicht bestätigt (kein OK) sondern sofort geschlossen. Ob über "abbrechen" oder das "X" weiß ich nicht. Da er sich ja schon mal vertan hat in seiner Aussage, kann jetzt der Verdacht  aufkommen, er hätte auch das entscheidende OK gegeben. Das glauche ich nicht (aus verschiedenen Gründen).
Außerdem hätte er doch  dann die Verbindung (legaler Dialer unterstellt) selbst trennen müssen, oder?

2.
Unter Downloaded Program Files findet sich eine Datei "InstallationsAssisent.ocx" (ActiveX-Steuerelement) der Firma mainpean (inkl. URL). Datum der Einwahl stimmt überein mit Erstelldatum. Was ist dieses Programm? Doch nur dazu da,  den Dialer zu installieren, und eigentlich "legal" bzw. so üblich, oder?

3.
AntiVir meldet bei der. ocx Datei: DIAL/301117
AntiVir meldet beim Dialer:          DIAL/300642

4.
Die Verbindungszeit ist 29 Sekunden, macht also bei 30€ mehr als 1€/sek.


Gruß,

wb


----------



## DialerDieter (27 Januar 2005)

DialerDieter schrieb:
			
		

> www....com
> _aus gleich zwei Gründen editiert
> kommerzielle URL  und aktiv
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#13
> ...



Oha, stümmt ja... naja gemeint ist jedenfalls eine com domain mit nem Minus zwischen dem vornestehenden "window", und dem anschliessenden "color", was natürlich dem gewohnten "www" folgen sollte.    




			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> der auf der freundlicherweise zur Kenntnis gebrachten URL  angebotene Dialer ist nicht der des Users, ... hat der Anbieter noch andere Domains, auf der er seinen Content mit einem Dialer gleichen Namens anbietet?



Die Site ist affiliatefähig, d.h. wb's Daddy wurde von einem Webmaster des Anbieters "geworben". Wie, weiss ich nicht, typischerweise leitet der Webmaster ihn auf die obige Domain mit der zusätzlichen Parameterangabe ?pid=WWR-10002. Es kann aber durchaus sein, dass der Dialer auf einer anderen Seite eingebaut ist.
Allein deshalb wäre es schon interessant zu wissen, ob wasserbalken d.Ä. sich an die Site selbst erinnert (lays ausprobieren!). 




			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ... heißt das, Du/Ihr räumt ein, dass es möglich ist, die im Originaldialer befindlichen Einwahldaten auf ein fremdes Produkt zu schreiben, dass damit eine abrechenbare Session entsteht?



Eine Telefonnummer kann ich, so hats der erfinder nun mal vorgesehen, auf eine Telefontastatur eintippen. Die Kosten fallen an sobald die Verbindung zum Netzbetreiber steht, in diesem Moment wissen unsere Router noch nicht mal was von der Verbindung... falls das deine Frage beantwortet.




			
				wasserbalken schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber wenn der Dialer gelöscht ist, kann ich das schlecht beweisen, oder?



Darum untersuchen lassen. Das blosse Löschen hinterlässt trotzdem auf der Platte den orginalen Binärcode, der Bereich wird nur für neue Dateien freigegeben.
Allerding ist es wahrscheinlich das es mittlerweile zu spät ist, nochwas zu finden. Zur Not kannst du mit geeigneten Tools auch selber danach forschen, ich halte es aber für schwierig die Spreu vom Weizen zu trennen... Vieleicht hast Du ja einen Experten an der Hand ...




			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings wird´s haarsträubend, wenn ausgechnet zur genau gleichen Einwahlzeit das Projekt mehrfach aufgerufen wurde. Dann nämlich ist das wie bei der Lotterie, gelle Dieter?



Naja, Die Kombination aus Zeit und Verbindungsdauer kollidiert eigentlich relativ selten mit anderen Verbindungen, selbst dann kann man feststellen, ob der Webmaster darunter ist oder nicht.




			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Demzufolge befürworte ich weiterhin das "Schweizer Modell" und gut is!



Nun ja, das glaube ich weniger. Wo ist der Unterschied, ob gegen Mindestanforderungen oder gegen ein Verbot verstoßen wird? Betrug ist bereits verboten, die Mittel sind letztendlich austauschbar ...




			
				Olli von GAT-PC-Wartung schrieb:
			
		

> ... Die Abrechenfunktion macht genau das, was sie soll: sie gibt an das bevorzugte Gerät einen Abrechen-Befehl. Und das sofort. ...



Vieleicht sollte ich ja auch sofort das Fenster einfach nur verschwinden lassen, um wenigstens optisch den Anschein zu erwecken, das alles schön ist.... 
Das Problem bleibt, dass auch bei Betätigung des Buttons, die verbindung und damit die Kosten bereits etabliert sein können. Der Verbindungsaufbau besteht nicht nur aus der Anwahl, sondern auch aus der Anmeldung auf dem Router, dem Öffnen des Browsers und dem Laden der Webseite. 




			
				wasserbalken schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 1.
> Mein Vater hat, seiner Aussage zufolge, das dritte und entscheidende Dialer-Fenster (Screenshot klappt nicht, weiß aber def. wie's geht) nicht bestätigt (kein OK) sondern sofort geschlossen. Ob über "abbrechen" oder das "X" weiß ich nicht. Da er sich ja schon mal vertan hat in seiner Aussage, kann jetzt der Verdacht  aufkommen, er hätte auch das entscheidende OK gegeben. Das glauche ich nicht (aus verschiedenen Gründen).
> Außerdem hätte er doch  dann die Verbindung (legaler Dialer unterstellt) selbst trennen müssen, oder?
> ...



1. Ja, hätte er, nach 29 sec. mit Modem kann das im Verbindungsfenster passiert sein (ist aber unwahrscheinlich, in 30 sec. sollte es eigentlich jedes Modem "geschafft" haben)
Mit ISDN hat er definitiv im Contentbrowser abgebrochen (entweder Klick auf "Abbrechen" oder auch Schliessen des Browsers)

2. Genau, die OCX ersetzt quasi das "Speichern unter ..." und den Doppelklick im Vergleich zum normalen Download. Zwar verpönt, aber nach meiner Meinung sinnvoll, da es doch für manche ein Hürde ist, das Ding hinterher auf der Platte wiederzufinden. Verpönt ist es in Verbindung mit der Unterstellung, man würde irgendwelchen anderen Kram heimlich auf dem Kundenrechner starten, das ist aber bei unserem Installer nicht der Fall.

3. Ja, is so .... was aber nicht heisst, das die Dateien verändert wurden.

4. Ne, macht 30€/Einwahl ... egal wie lange verbunden.



Gruss vom QuoteDieter


----------



## Reducal (27 Januar 2005)

DialerDieter schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... das war nicht die Frage. Aber evtl. war das schon etwas zu speziell, um hier öffentlich drüber zu reden - eine befriedigende Antwort habe ich übrigens nicht erwartet. Das was Du eben erklärt hast, trifft eher das > HIER <.


----------



## dvill (27 Januar 2005)

Ein Nebelkerzenwerfer schrieb:
			
		

> Man sieht, Du hast keine Ahnung vom BS Windows. Wenn ein Vorgang vom BS oder Gerätetreiber übernommen wird und keine Wirkung zeigt, kann sich der "Nutzer" bei MS direkt beschwerden, dem Modemhersteller eine Beschwerdekarte senden oder sich ein anderes BS besorgen.


Meine Ahnung reicht jedenfalls, das Modemprotokoll zu lesen.

Bei XP führt ein Anwahlversuch mit dem DFÜ-Netzwerk und Abbrechen nach Wahl der Rufnummer vor Aufbau der Verbindung zu diesem Modemprotokoll:

```
12-28-2004 13:43:08.996 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_DIALING
12-28-2004 13:43:08.996 - TSP(0000): LINEEVENT: LINECALLSTATE_PROCEEDING
12-28-2004 13:43:09.006 - Senden: ATDT#######<cr>
12-28-2004 13:43:09.006 - Empfangen: ATDT0192077<cr>
12-28-2004 13:43:09.006 - Befehlsanzeige
12-28-2004 13:43:15.064 - TSP(0000): Anruf wird abgebrochen
12-28-2004 13:43:15.064 - Es wird versucht den aktuellen Befehl abzubrechen.
12-28-2004 13:43:15.064 - Senden: <cr>
12-28-2004 13:43:15.385 - Empfangen: <cr><lf>NO CARRIER<cr><lf>
12-28-2004 13:43:15.385 - Interpretierte Antwort: Kein Trägersignal
12-28-2004 13:43:15.505 - Modem aufhängen
```
Entscheidend ist die 6. Zeile, weil dort der Versuch des Abbrechens dokumentiert wird.

Es gibt Dialer, die bei Anwahlversuchen mit einem analogen Modem bei gezogenem Telefonkabel mehrere Minuten an dem laufenden Anwahlversuch festhalten und eben genau den Versuch des Abbrechens nicht ins Modemprotokoll schreiben.

In diesem Fall lohnt sich die Prüfung des Dialers durch die RegTP.

Weiter dürfen nach Betätigung eines Abbrechen-Knopfes keine weiteren Fenster geöffnet werden. Auch hier gibt es registrierte Dialer, die blöd nachfragen "Wirklich abbrechen?". So etwas gehört entregistriert.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (27 Januar 2005)

DialerDieter schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Telefonnummer kann ich, so hats der erfinder nun mal vorgesehen, auf eine Telefontastatur eintippen. Die Kosten fallen an sobald die Verbindung zum Netzbetreiber steht, in diesem Moment wissen unsere Router noch nicht mal was von der Verbindung... falls das deine Frage beantwortet.


Da schau her.

Soll das heißen, die Kosten fallen auch an, wenn das Angebot rein technisch nicht genutzt werden kann, weil z.B. der Zielserver klemmt?

Der Zugriff auf das angebliche Angebot kann wohl nur über den Router erfolgen. Wenn die Kosten bereits abgebucht werden, bevor überhaupt der Zugriff auf das Angebot besteht, bleiben bei technischen Störungen Verbraucher auf den Kosten sitzen ohne Leistung.

Welcher redliche Kaufmann kann sich leisten, seine Kunden so zu bedienen?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (27 Januar 2005)

wasserbalken schrieb:
			
		

> 4. Die Verbindungszeit ist 29 Sekunden, macht also bei 30€ mehr als 1€/sek.


Dann mal hier weiterlesen.

Dietmar Vill


----------

